# November 2012 Photo Competition - Autumn



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2012)

*Autumn:*
It's about the right time of year for classic autumn shots, but feel free to interpret the theme however you like.

*Entries:*

It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
Last entry at midnight 30th November 2012
Only use pictures you photographed yourself
If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.

*Voting:*

1st December 2012 to midnight on 3rd December
Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 8, 2012)

1 - Autumn Leaf




Autumn Leaf by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 9, 2012)

NOT AN ENTRY. Just to show the coincidence of me having a similar image. It is an old one. Roy's is better, the leaf looks like flames and the proportions are better.





NOT AN ENTRY (Great minds think alike)


----------



## dweller (Nov 9, 2012)

1. Fieldway Readers by dweller88, on Flickr

lr, ps, colour styling filter, curves, noise, etc. 
 All to get the nostalgic glow of an iphone snap


----------



## dweller (Nov 10, 2012)

2. last leaves by dweller88, on Flickr

made it more golden in lr and adjusted lowered blacks a bit to get more gradient in colour, whites down a tad


----------



## clicker (Nov 10, 2012)

I love them all so far...fabulous colours.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 11, 2012)

Last Leaf Hanging


----------



## dweller (Nov 15, 2012)

3. Thursday Afternoon by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Nov 15, 2012)

Epping Forest.

Small crop, resize, light sharpen, saved to jpg at low quality because of size limit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 18, 2012)

1. War Memorial


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2012)

The underpass at Jamaica Road, Bermondsea. On a phone camera.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 20, 2012)

2. Squashed Leaf




Squashed Leaf by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## hiccup (Nov 20, 2012)

1) On the turn


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 21, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> 2. Squashed Leaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT AN ENTRY!

I took this last weekend but only had my mobile with me so the quality's all crap. I needed a darker car park too obvs!


----------



## what (Nov 24, 2012)

1. Post Office Tower


----------



## what (Nov 24, 2012)

2. Eastbourne


----------



## what (Nov 24, 2012)

3. Birling Gap


----------



## weltweit (Nov 30, 2012)

Windy Autumn


----------



## weltweit (Nov 30, 2012)

Autumn Colours

[As from the camera jpg, light sharpenning & resize.]
This is from a couple of years ago when I lived near this location, I think I may have posted it once on U75 before. Anyhow it is Autumn.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 30, 2012)

Love is Autumn Leaves. Starring myself and Nita. Wisbech Park, a Sony A200, and a Sony DT 35mm F/1.8 SAM prime. A tripod. A little tweaking in UFRaw, and resize in Gimp 2.8. Taken yesterday...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 1, 2012)

1. RoyReed Squashed Leaf
2. ToothlessFerret Love is Autumn Leaves
3. dweller Fieldway Readers


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 1, 2012)

1 - weltweit - Windy Autumn
2 - dweller - Thursday Afternoon
3 - weltweit - Epping Forest


----------



## what (Dec 1, 2012)

1. Reseller field way readers
2. Weltweit Epping forest
3. Toothless ferret love is autumn leaves


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Dec 1, 2012)

1. Dweller - Last Leaves
2. Dweller Fieldway Readers
3. Weltweit - Windy Autumn


----------



## cesare (Dec 1, 2012)

1. Fieldway Readers by dweller

2. War Memorial by SpookyFrank

3. Squashed Leaf by Roy Reed


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2012)

1. dweller - Last Leaves 
2. weltweid - Windy Autumn
3. Lucy Fur - The underpass at Jamaica Road

It was my theme and I forgot to enter


----------



## clicker (Dec 2, 2012)

1. roy reed - autumn leaf
2. toothless ferret - autumn leaves
3. dweller - fieldway readers


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 2, 2012)

1. dweller - fieldway readers
2. what - post office tower
3. roy reed - autumn leaf


----------



## hiccup (Dec 2, 2012)

1. ToothlessFerret - Love is Autumn Leaves
2. RoyReed - Squashed Leaf
3. What - Post Office Tower


----------



## dweller (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Roy Reed Autumn Leaf
2. What - Birling Gap
3. Lucy Fur - The Underpass


----------



## plurker (Dec 4, 2012)

1 - lucy fir - the underpass at Jamaica Road, Bermondsea
2 - what - birling gap
3 - weltweit - windy autumn


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations to @dweller







dweller - Fieldway Readers (13)
Toothless Ferret - Love is autumn leaves (10)
Roy Reed - Autumn Leaf (7)
Roy Reed - Squashed Leaf (6)
Dweller - Last Leaves (6)
Weltweid - Windy Autumn (5)
Lucy Fur - Underpass at Jamaica Lane (5)
What - Birling Gap (4)
Weltweid - Epping Forrest (3)
What - Post Office Tower (3)
Dweller - Thursday Afternoon (2)
Spooky Frank - War Memorial (2)

I think my counting is right


----------



## weltweit (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations dweller  nice pic ...


----------



## scifisam (Dec 4, 2012)

Missed the vote, but that was a good selection of pics.


----------



## dweller (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone .
I love autumn, wish it could have lasted longer.
I'll start a new compo thread.


----------



## cesare (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations dweller


----------



## Lucy Fur (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice One Dweller


----------

